# I got a tattoo of Nissa!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

While Nissa and I were on our trip to see Nicole and Toby I decided it was a perfect time to get the long thought about tattoo of Nissa's sweet little face. We went to a wonderful Tattoo place in Chicago that Nicole and her family have gotten some wonderful tattoos from. I think the tattooist did a wonderful job capturing Nissa and especially her unique topknot. Now I will have Nissa with me forever and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

They did an awesome job. Love your Nissa Tatto, I have always thought about getting one but im such a chicken


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

A beautiful tattoo of a beautiful girl with the best topknot! :wub: :wub: You go girl!!! B) 

BTW, did it hurt?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 21 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808273


> A beautiful tattoo of a beautiful girl with the best topknot! :wub: :wub: You go girl!!! B)
> 
> BTW, did it hurt? [/B]


Thank you! No, it just stung a little but totally not anything unbearable at all.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. That's really cool. Beautiful.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a big chicken too. It does look like Nissa and her little toppyknot


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

that is very nice. :wub: :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG!! Kim!! I love it!! I want one! I actually already have one. I got it years ago, it is a bunch of little hearts. Very girly.

I must tell you a hilarious story. My daughter works at a local bank. One day, up to my daughters teller window comes a 
very heavily tatooed man, kind of a "biker" looking guy. As she is completing his transaction, he notices her pictures of
Frank and Lola that she has at her station. He say "Are those your Maltese?" She told him that they belonged to her Mom.
(but she was surprised that this guy even knows what a Maltese is!). He then lays his arm out for her to see, and he has
a huge tattoo of a Maltese. He says "This was my Tobey, he was my best friend" My daughter takes this all in, and tells
him, "gosh, my Mom would love you!" He then said, "well, that's the first time I have ever heard that!". We laughed so hard when
she told us this story. I have begged her to take a picture of his tattoo if he ever visits her window again!

Hmmmm...maybe we should start a tattoo thread and see how many members have tattoos!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim I love it! I think he did a great job and it couldn't look more like your girl. Its just too cool! :wub: 
BTW Patti loved it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Kim, I don't know what to say - you and Nicole seemed to have had a 'bad girls' weekend  . Did you come home with any other "surprises" you want to share??? :shocked: :HistericalSmiley: 




All joking aside, it looks so much like Nissa - what talent!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so jealous! I have always secretly wanted to get a tattoo, but was too chicken.

Maybe I should get brave and get one of Miss Lady?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow you're brave! That tattoo looks just like her!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim I know I have already seen the tatoo and commented, but I still have to say I can not believe how well the artist captured Nissa's look. He did an excellent job. :aktion033: 

P.S. we had a tatoo thread a while back. There are lots of members who have tatoos.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awesome, I never could get my nerve up, but I have to tell you Kim I wish I had one of Matilda


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Kim, you know I love it and I am so happy I was there when you got it. (It's like lookin' in a mirror!  )


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

That is so cute! I have a tattoo of my cat I used to have on my back.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh that is so cute! i've been thinking about getting one of paddy's paw prints for a while now

i have one on my lower back, and i've been itching to get another haha!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a beautiful tattoo. They did capture her didn't they?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jul 21 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808328


> oh that is so cute! i've been thinking about getting one of paddy's paw prints for a while now[/B]


I was thinking about getting Toby's paw print, but couldn't get it to stamp out correctly (we even tried to scan his foot :huh: ). Let me know if you get a paw print--I would love to know how you do it.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jul 21 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808291


> OMG!! Kim!! I love it!! I want one! I actually already have one. I got it years ago, it is a bunch of little hearts. Very girly.
> 
> I must tell you a hilarious story. My daughter works at a local bank. One day, up to my daughters teller window comes a
> very heavily tatooed man, kind of a "biker" looking guy. As she is completing his transaction, he notices her pictures of
> ...


That is so funny! I love that story! I'd love to see his tattoo.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 21 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808293


> Kim, I don't know what to say - you and Nicole seemed to have had a 'bad girls' weekend  . Did you come home with any other "surprises" you want to share??? :shocked: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL We had such a great time but no other surprises but there's always next year!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 21 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808293


> Kim, I don't know what to say - you and Nicole seemed to have had a 'bad girls' weekend  . Did you come home with any other "surprises" you want to share??? :shocked: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL We had such a great time but no other surprises but there's always next year!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 21 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808294


> I am so jealous! I have always secretly wanted to get a tattoo, but was too chicken.
> 
> Maybe I should get brave and get one of Miss Lady?[/B]


I say go for it Marj!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just have to ask.....

So what did your husband think when you went to visit Nicole for a few days and came back with a tattoo? :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That sure looks like Nissa. What a great job he did.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, it is gorgeous, just like your darling little Nissa.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg i love that! its jusy perfect isnt it? Ive thought of having bellas name done before (this was just before we got the other 2 obviously lol) but i worried people would think im mad! i really love that though


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 21 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808353


> I just have to ask.....
> 
> So what did your husband think when you went to visit Nicole for a few days and came back with a tattoo? :biggrin:[/B]


His exact words were, "I figured you'd do something like that" and really liked it. He knows I've been talking about getting it for a bit. I'm so fortunate to have a husband who thinks anything I do is the great stuff that just makes me who I am in his words. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kim does your husband have a brother ??? Love your tattoo !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice! The tatoo artist really did a good job capturing Nissa's face! :aktion033: 

We have had threads on occassion about member's tatoo's...

here's mine: But it's not a maltese... :blush: 

[attachment=55196:zzz_my_tatoo.jpg]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think that having Nissa's tattoo on you is so special! The artist did a great job of capturing her!

When my Bijou passed I was so tempted to tattoo his name on me. I never did it but I do think it's such a sweet way to keep our babies close to us!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Kim, that is AWESOME!!!! I love, love, love it. :wub: :wub: :wub: Now I want one too (Of Lacie and Tilly). :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What a great job he did.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That's a great tattoo of Nissa...I never thought of getting as tattoo but if I did, it would have to be of Chloe.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 21 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808310


> Kim, you know I love it and I am so happy I was there when you got it. (It's like lookin' in a mirror!  )[/B]


So did you get one of Toby too?


Aw Kim....you rebel rocker babe you!! I've always secretly wanted a tatoo as well, but always chicken out. Not for fear of it hurting. Just because it's kind of permanant.  I bow to the free spirits in the group. :forgive me: 

The artist did a fantastic job of capturing sweet Nissa!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love it!! The artist did a great job!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:two thumbs up: i love it ..how cool are you now kim?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG they did a WONDERUFL job . .although I am imagining the pain you have to go through to get it done . . . :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh kim! congratulations!!
I like it and it is really neat. 

B) very cool...and brave
too!!!*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 22 2009, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808497


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 21 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808310





> Kim, you know I love it and I am so happy I was there when you got it. (It's like lookin' in a mirror!  )[/B]


So did you get one of Toby too?
[/B][/QUOTE]
No I didn't. I have many tatts and hubby is complaining that I have more than him, so he is the next one to get one. Oh, what I do to keep peace around here.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Way to Go!!!!!! Congrats on a beautiful tattoo of Nissa - I couldn't think of a nicer one for you to pick :wub: :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Very very cool! Love it!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow! It does look like sweet Nissa! :wub: Way to go...you are so brave! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful compliments. Really and truly, it hardly hurt at all. Nicole can attest to it because she was standing right there when I got it. I just love looking at it throughout the day when I'm at work and I miss Nissa.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:clap: COOL! Beautiful capture of your cute Nissa!


----------

